

Ask HN: What is your linux IDS and AVS? - jnankin

If you&#x27;re HIPAA compliant or PCI compliant you must run an intrusion detection system and anti virus software.  What do you use to solve these requirements on Linux?
======
Someone1234
Where in HIPAA does it require anti-virus or IDS? Last I read it only requires
encryption (both locally and on the network) and you have to have a written
security policy which you will be audited against.

If you don't want AV or IDS then simply don't put it into your internal
security policy. Nothing in the HIPAA says that you have to have it, unless
they've amended it recently to include that.

~~~
jnankin
PCI compliance does require this.

------
embro
Qualys seem to be getting popular but I've never worked with it.

------
earless1
Alert Logic for IDS

